# What Is The Best Scooter?



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

Having decided that my bum looks too big in Lycra cycling shorts, I thought that a scooter might be the solution to getting around while we are touring.

I have a full bike licence and was looking to the reader to ask what to look out for. Weight is an issue (got to get it into the van's garage) and it must take two. 

Any recomendations?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What weight can you take?

Is there a height limit?

Dave


----------



## Stevegtx (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you, but I don't know what weight but height is not an issue as I have a large garage. (Autocruise Starblazer)

steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I like mine - a Vespa 250.

As your only requirement or constraint is "best", this fits. I power it up the ramp.

Dave
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-49.html

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...lbums/5618918631465527585/5618920237906632226

http://www.motorbikestoday.com/reviews/Articles/vespa_250gts.htm

Dave


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I can recommend a Sym HD200, very good even 2 up and economical.
I think the weight was about 130kg.


----------



## Tractordriver (Jan 25, 2009)

*Which Motorbike*

Asked the same question two years ago and was recommended to try a Suzuki Address 125. It cost £1800 in 2010, fits into a 997M Rapido garage after the wing mirrors are detached (30 seconds) I bought a ramp to assist loading and put a piece of aluminium channel across the garage to locate the wheels. Total weight of bike, ramp and channel was less that 120kg 
Can't recommend a bike enough - it has revolutionised out holidays. Two up (combined weight of 25 stone), I can motor along between 40 and 50 mph easily. We usually limit the distance to 10 - 15 mile range as the bums get sore! Last summer in the south of France we parked on the front in Biarritz and at the basilica in Lourdes - try that with a car caravaners!


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a Peugeot Vivacity 125cc fits in my garage with the wing mirrors removed. 
Good for 60mph with two up, weight 116kg. 
Could sell you mine if your interested 
Regards 
Roger


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I have a Honda SH300i. Same size as the 125 but heavier - it weighs about 164 kg. But it does motorways speeds even two-up (it has a 27 HP/19.6 kw engine) and has ABS.

I carry it on the back rather than in the garage, but with a differently configured/larger garage may have tried to fit it inside.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We have a Suzuki SM125 which is more like a trial bike. It fits in our garage with the mirrors removed, is a proper motorbike with big wheels and wide handlebars. Usually we limit the mileage to journeys of up to 15. - 20 miles because, yes, your bum gets sore, however last year in the South of France we somehow ended up going along the Cote d'Azur to St Tropez for 60 miles - I could hardly walk by the time we got back, never again!
As a long legged female I could certainly recommend it for size.
We may have to change it because we've ordered an Aviano and the garage is slightly shorter, so I shall be watching this thread closely.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The bigger the wheels the better.
I feel a bit unsafe on the small wheel ones.
Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is another thread knocking about regarding this at the moment somewhere. The Honda PCX 125 seems to be the weapon of choice at 124KG followed by the little 110cc Honda vision at 103KG

Our bike for the last four years has been "Pig" our 2 stroke Peugeot Speedfight II 100cc. Very hard to get hold of now but only 95KG. Will do 60mph on a good day but anything over 50 feels more like 100! and very nippy off the lights

We frequently do up to 100 miles in a day on it but your aching after 30 in one go.

Here is a couple of pics. One with our ten foot dinghy on the back and one on the back of the van


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

I've got a Piaggio Liberty 125 - 54 plate, paid £550 for it. Carries me and the doris quite easily up to 60ish. Weighs about 110kg - its vespa undeneath so pretty robust and simple!


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Got the PCX125, passed my full test in November, I had a 50cc bike 30 odd years ago and never been on a bike since then, wife never been on a bike - ever!! prior to 2 weeks ago, must say very impressed with the PCX.


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

We have a Honda Vision 110 and absolutely love it. Weighs in at 104k and easily does 50+ with 2 up.
Prefer the step through set up (foot platform bit) rather than having to cock your leg over, easier for the missus to scramble onboard.
Previously had a Honda SH125, great bike on the road but just found it to heavy.
We trail ours, but would probably fit OK in a decent size garage.
Previous set up was a Piaggio Zip 100 which we garaged in a Swift Sundance 630G. The Honda though is a much better Scooter.


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

We have a Honda Vision 110 and absolutely love it. Weighs in at 104k and easily does 50+ with 2 up.
Prefer the step through set up (foot platform bit) rather than having to cock your leg over, easier for the missus to scramble onboard.
Previously had a Honda SH125, great bike on the road but just found it to heavy.
We trail ours, but would probably fit OK in a decent size garage.
Previous set up was a Piaggio Zip 100 which we garaged in a Swift Sundance 630G. The Honda though is a much better Scooter.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bovisand said:


> We have a Honda Vision 110 and absolutely love it. Weighs in at 104k and easily does 50+ with 2 up.
> Prefer the step through set up (foot platform bit) rather than having to cock your leg over, easier for the missus to scramble onboard.
> Previously had a Honda SH125, great bike on the road but just found it to heavy.
> We trail ours, but would probably fit OK in a decent size garage.
> Previous set up was a Piaggio Zip 100 which we garaged in a Swift Sundance 630G. The Honda though is a much better Scooter.


They do sound good. Any reason if your using a trailer why you didnt go for a much heavier and bigger bike though? Im considering a Vision as its probably the only contender that would be light enough for our rack (van payload is near its limit) but if I had to use a trailer I think I would be putting something like a 500cc up there. Or do the side loading trailers have limits as well?


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

(opps, seems I posted twice, not got the hang of this yet)

Barry, Did have a heavier bike on this trailer: a Honda SH125, weighing around 125k (although it seemed a lot heavier than this which was confirmed when I took it to the weigh bridge). Loved it on the road but just found to heavy when static especially with 2 up as the pillion position is quite a bit higher than the Vision 110.
Also the the 110 is much easier to load/unload on the trailer. I dropped the 125 a couple of times.
Sadly not as young or as fit as once was and all in all I find the 110 a good compromise: enough poke for me and light enough to handle.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bovisand said:


> (opps, seems I posted twice, not got the hang of this yet)
> 
> Barry, Did have a heavier bike on this trailer: a Honda SH125, weighing around 125k (although it seemed a lot heavier than this which was confirmed when I took it to the weigh bridge). Loved it on the road but just found to heavy when static especially with 2 up as the pillion position is quite a bit higher than the Vision 110.
> Also the the 110 is much easier to load/unload on the trailer. I dropped the 125 a couple of times.
> Sadly not as young or as fit as once was and all in all I find the 110 a good compromise: enough poke for me and light enough to handle.


Thanks, Im definately going to have to get hold of a Vision to try it. Not an easy task though. For the meantime little "Pig" will have to drag his tired little engine across Europe for another year!


----------



## jonus (May 1, 2005)

Hello

Just to be different....

I'd recommend a Yamaha RXS100

They're old now, but good ones are still around.

They are 99kg and do 100mpg and 65-70mph all day long.
IMHO, They are the most reliable 2 stroke ever made and are only let down by the average drum brake on the front.

I'm not a fan of scooters really and have a very tight (pull out rack) weight limit, so this is one of only a few non-scooter options. I quite liked the idea of a classic DT175mx tho...


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

*Is There A Weight Limit To The Side Trailer?*

Bovisand, Himself is interested in the sideways trailer but he would like to know if there is a weight limit?

I think he has visions of putting his Blackbird on there!


----------



## NORIS (Mar 11, 2007)

*Scooter Selection*

We have a Piaggio Typhoon 50 cc (not delimited) and carry it on our Hymer B584 factory fitted scooter rack. The capacity of the rack is approx 100kg and the scooter weighs 69kg. This was not the consideration nor was price up to a point but whether we both could perch on it. We went all over the place both UK and in France and Spain looking at the cheap SYMCO end and the dear end Yamaha Neo. Eventually found this one under a mile from where we live. It seats us both and with the topbox as a back rest carries both of us at approx 30 mph mostly in France, Spain and Portugal. We limit our travel to 15-20kms as you will find your"bums" complain._* Speed is for people who are in a rush so we are Snow Birds we enough time to enjoy the scenery.

Hope this helps (by the way we both have matching helmets)
Sad isn't it*_


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Scooter Selection*



NORIS said:


> We have a Piaggio Typhoon 50 cc (not delimited) and carry it on our Hymer B584 factory fitted scooter rack. The capacity of the rack is approx 100kg and the scooter weighs 69kg. This was not the consideration nor was price up to a point but whether we both could perch on it. We went all over the place both UK and in France and Spain looking at the cheap SYMCO end and the dear end Yamaha Neo. Eventually found this one under a mile from where we live. It seats us both and with the topbox as a back rest carries both of us at approx 30 mph mostly in France, Spain and Portugal. We limit our travel to 15-20kms as you will find your"bums" complain._* Speed is for people who are in a rush so we are Snow Birds we enough time to enjoy the scenery.
> 
> Hope this helps (by the way we both have matching helmets)
> Sad isn't it*_


_*

Sounds good for us, very lightweight. But, if it isn't too rude a question, how heavy are you two? Have visions of a 69kg. crumpling under the weight of Easyriders£*_


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The Piaggio brochure states that the running weight of the Typhoon is 88kgs. Link here:

http://www.uk.piaggio.com/media/piaggio_brochure_4.pdf


----------



## NORIS (Mar 11, 2007)

*Piaggio Weight Correction*

I must apologise for the error in stated weight. Handbook says kerb wt for this 2003 model 83kg. I will have to stop smelling the cheap 2 stroke.

For your information the seatcover is 5'4" and weighs 9st 10 and I am 5'7" and 12st 10.

The unit cost £1100 in 2003 including topbox and matching helmets. Mileage now 2206 kms.

Have fun


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Is There A Weight Limit To The Side Trailer?*



esperelda said:


> Bovisand, Himself is interested in the sideways trailer but he would like to know if there is a weight limit?
> 
> I think he has visions of putting his Blackbird on there!


eperelda, without checking I think the capacity of the Hydralift Trailer is around 200k plus. Very long thread here on this bit of kit:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-85106-hydratrail.html


----------

